# Childs anxiety problems



## cheese puff (Jul 24, 2011)

My son seem very normal around my family and I. He always seemed shy around strangers. When he started school the teacher contacted me about his shyness. He has started biting his finger nails u till the nail looks very bad, picking at his skin until it bleeds and chewing holes in his clothing. He can't interact with strangers at all. I try to the him a little push to interact with people by giving him a dollar to buy candy but he gets so nervous he can't pay the cashier. It's taking away his childhood. He does have friends he plays with but if a child he does not know come around him he shuts down. The part that bothers me is the picking and bitting making a sores on his arms. He now has sores that have not healed for 4 months and we leave scares. I have no idea what to do to help him.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Talk to his pediatrician and see a child psychologist would be the first steps if I were you. Don't put it off, schedule the appointment as soon as possible.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

karole said:


> Talk to his pediatrician and see a child psychologist would be the first steps if I were you. *Don't put it off, schedule the appointment as soon as possible.*


:iagree:

This and only this!


Hiya cheese!


----------



## Skate Daddy 9 (Sep 19, 2011)

We just went threw a difficult (and similar) situation with our 16 year old. It took a lot of talking to final get to the base line of what was bothering him. We did have the help of a therapist, she turned out to help a lot because she knew what kind of question to ask to get to the root cause. Good luck.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

How old is he?

My almost 14 year old was recently dx with generalized anxiety disorder (and mild ADD), and I wish we'd done the evaluations sooner! We haven't started meds for either condition, but have started her in counseling (it was a miracle in itself when she finally agreed to go), and it's going well.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Something may have happened, or may be happening, that he doesn't want or doesn't know how to tell you about. A bully, a mean teacher, even abuse, it's hard to know, but I would talk to a psychologist as soon as you can. Children don't just start doing things like that for no reason.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My daughter had the same issues as a child although not to the degree you speak of (self harm).

For her it was a confidence issue and eventually as she found personal successes and built her confidence she came out of it.

I almost wish she wasn't so damned outgoing now.



I'm just posting to let you know that you will likely find a way to fix this problem, counselling sounds like a good first step.


----------

